# Excision of abdominal wall tumor more than 1



## carol52 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello, I was wondering about cpt code 22902 is this the excision of just one abdominal wall tumor if so for hospital coding do you add a modifier to this ?
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## danskangel313 (Aug 4, 2016)

Codes for excisions of lesions are based on location, depth and size. Can you provide more information on the procedure being done? Also, what do you mean by "hospital coding"?


----------

